# Game 71: Heat @ Bobcats



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Saturday, March 26th--7:00ET









Miami Heat
(53-17)

vs.









Charlotte Bobcats
(14-53)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

This game scares me. No way we should lose to them, but this is the NBA, and we did win a big game last night. Hopefully Eddie and DWade don't get tired in the 4th, and Shaq stays on the floor tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're the Southeast Division Champs! We don't lose to these fools...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> This game scares me. No way we should lose to them, but this is the NBA, and we did win a big game last night. Hopefully Eddie and DWade don't get tired in the 4th, and Shaq stays on the floor tonight.


Even if Wade and E.J. are a little tired tonight it shouldnt matter cuz Shaq hardly played last night!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Congadulations Heat *Big accomplishment* sinse there was really no competition in the division anway. Don't underestimate the Bobcats thats all ill say.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem is out...neck strain


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Uh oh, we might have to watch Doleac for 20+ minutes.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade stuffed Amare last night and hes made Okafor his victim tonight!!!

Best shot blocking guard in the world!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo gets some early PT tonight...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

playing like crap right now...down 6


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

This don't look good. :curse:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Down 11pts goin into the half...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow we really sucked in the 2nd qtr. how about subbing more since we played a tough running game last night. i know we miss haslem but thats no excuse for that quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

50-39 at half....

we better wake up or we're gonna lose a game we should win by double digits


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're comin back finally


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Okafor tweaked his ankle again...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

70-70 after 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 70-70 after 3


 so who expects us to come out and win by about 12 pts after a big 4th quarter?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with a huge block on Wallace!!!:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Interesting...

I get a text message on my phone at the end of all the Heat games...I just got one saying we lost 72-70...

Is it a sign??????????????????????????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....down 7 again...this sucks


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're getting smacked by bums!!!:devil:

Okafor isnt even in the game...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm at home so I don't have League pass right now...

but what is the deal with these lineups tonight SVG?

Wang in the 1st half? No Rasual at all? Steve Smith again? Shaq sitting so much?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep the updates coming...I have no TV and the ESPN gamecast is so far behind...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow.....we messed up tonight


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. just cost us the game with that stupid forced 3...

F'n idiot!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon makes shots like that a lot.....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We're gonna lose to the cats. Since when did we start blowing on the road? :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

still don't think Udon is pretty damn important to us?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow. We had the rebound but Doleac blew it

what a dissapointing game


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Dumb pass by Doleac. :curse: 

Ariz and Ill all tied up.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Doleac and D.J. with 2 boneheaded plays in a row...

Bobcats ball and we're down 3...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem is the most underrated player on our team man.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Heat are down 3 with 11.7 seconds to play!!!

Heat ball!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade takes a 3 and missed...

We only needed a 2 to tie...

We just lost to the garbage Bobcats!!!:curse:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thats a mistake you will never see again from Dwyane


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade.. we needed 2 not 3 you bonehead.. Ahh.. poor guy


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade messed up right there.......Damn, we lost to the bobcats....pathetic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we lost to the Bobcats!!!!

pathetic....we need Udonis back....quick


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Free Throws - 12-23 :sour:


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

What was Wade thinking????
:curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FloridaSportsFan said:


> What was Wade thinking????
> :curse:


confused about the score or was trying to be the hero


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Didn't see this one coming. The Heat must've taken it easy on Charlotte after killing the Suns yesterday.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> thats a mistake you will never see again from Dwyane



Agreed. Knowing him, he probably wasn't aware of the sittuation. He's not the type to try to be the hero and force up any type of shots.

Udonis needs to comeback as soon as possible, but there's absolutely no excuse to losing to the Bobcats. Tired or not, the Heat needed this win. And now, the importance of the impressive showing last night is lower.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Agreed, this loss is pretty inexcusable. Let's hope this serves as a wake-up call for the Heat, we can't let games like these slip through our fingers.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

:nonono:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

brevin knight 16 assists , 1 turnover. a couple weeks ago he had 17 and 0 turnovers. no one else can do that in the NBA


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

theLegend said:


> Agreed. Knowing him, he probably wasn't aware of the sittuation. He's not the type to try to be the hero and force up any type of shots.


I whole heartedly disagree. Wade was obviously aware of the situation, otherwise he wouldn't have purposely missed the last free throw. And I don't know how many Heat games you've watched, but Wade does try to be the hero. How many times has he taken the last shot at the end of quarters?? And there's the games against the Knicks...the Hornets like five times...and about 20 other games from last year and this year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

WSU151 said:


> I whole heartedly disagree. Wade was obviously aware of the situation, otherwise he wouldn't have purposely missed the last free throw. And I don't know how many Heat games you've watched, but Wade does try to be the hero. How many times has he taken the last shot at the end of quarters?? And there's the games against the Knicks...the Hornets like five times...and about 20 other games from last year and this year.


 down 2 or 3...you still gotta miss that FT....

Wade made a mistake...he's human after all...

believe me, from this day on, everyone on the court will know the situation at the end of games.....I'd rather lose a pretty meaningless game to the Bobcats in March than screw that up in May or June....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OG said:


> Free Throws - 12-23 :sour:


It's funny, because I remember someone arguing me that we don't have FT shooting problems outside of Shaq.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i think wade new the score... he did not deny that later on. i hope all the success is not getting to his head. anyhow, even if it did, it's coming at the expense of one loss to the bobcats. not the end of the world. this should straighten the team and wade as well.

terrible game, i'm pissed we're behind phoenix again for the best record.


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

Joker said:


> i think wade new the score... he did not deny that later on...
> 
> terrible game, i'm pissed we're behind phoenix again for the best record.


I agree. I'm sure he knew the score. It's a pretty lame excuse by SVG. When you're as big of a competitor as Wade is, you know what the score is with less than 10 seconds to go in a close game. 

All in all, the game shouldn't have been that close to begin with.


----------

